# New "Lyft driver" app.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Give me a whole set of reasons to get it, I saw the score and it's crap, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

It freezes on me.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

It isn't as smooth as the regular lyft app. I'd hold off till till they fix the bugs


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

They have no concept of a user friendly app!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

d0n said:


> Give me a whole set of reasons to get it, I saw the score and it's crap, what's wrong with it?


Umm, it's Lyft, so that's enough of a reason to not get the app.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

How do I get the regular Lyft application to stop annoying me to download the new driver app and also to connect my amp.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Whats the latest on the new app? I'm still holding out but it will be mandatory soon. Any improvements?


----------



## Puffballs (Jun 2, 2017)

Since the last update done about a week ago, the driver app keeps freezing and shows blank screen on every start.
Tried reinstalling it several times but nothing has changed so far.
Fortunately switching to driver mode in rider app is still working fine.
Anybody having the same issue?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Lyft will eventually force everyone to use Lyft Driver. 

There's a catch!: You can't open up Lyft Passenger and Lyft Driver at the same time to scan for nearby ants. The passenger side of the app detects if you have Lyft Driver on.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You must now tap screen three times before you can be online in driver mode. My screen has frozen also. New app is not an improvement IMO.


----------



## Puffballs (Jun 2, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> You must now tap screen three times before you can be online in driver mode. My screen has frozen also. New app is not an improvement IMO.


Lyft rolled out a new update today, and it seems the issue has been taken care of. 
It's been working nicely so far. No more hangs or random disconnects.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> How do I get the regular Lyft application to stop annoying me to download the new driver app and also to connect my amp.


Thats right. Put up your amp bro. Its a free billboard for lyft on your car. It displays to everyone how desperate u are for $$$$. I treat ridesharing like seeing an ugly chick. Sure. If u must. But i darn sure am not advertising it


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

IOS version is a buggy, glitch ridden POS. Has awesome, upgraded features like network connectivity issues, the ability to intermittently render the driver dashboard except when you need it, and hobbled Bluetooth 4.0. It does, manage to send passive aggressive notifications with the quickness though, and you will never again forget that dashboard paperweight lamp that it can't stay paired with. .


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

It absolutely sucks, can't stay connected to the amp and if you open another screen the Lyft app crashes.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Lyft will eventually force everyone to use Lyft Driver.
> 
> There's a catch!: You can't open up Lyft Passenger and Lyft Driver at the same time to scan for nearby ants. The passenger side of the app detects if you have Lyft Driver on.


Thankyou, I thought I was going crazy. Lyft told me I couldn't drive any more unless I tapped a magic button to download the Driver's App. After downloading/installing, I couldn't find the Lyft DRIVERS APP ICON on my phone. Now I know why, it's just a freakin reconfiguration of what we have had all along.

Am I understanding this right? When you tap on the Lyft icon, it opens to the passenger app by default. You have to click on the word DRIVER to get to the Drivers app... which appears to be no different than what we've always had. Correct?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Thankyou, I thought I was going crazy. Lyft told me I couldn't drive any more unless I tapped a magic button to download the Driver's App. After downloading/installing, I couldn't find the Lyft DRIVERS APP ICON on my phone. Now I know why, it's just a freakin reconfiguration of what we have had all along.
> 
> Am I understanding this right? When you tap on the Lyft icon, it opens to the passenger app by default. You have to click on the word DRIVER to get to the Drivers app... which appears to be no different than what we've always had. Correct?


Or you can just go right to the driver app.


----------

